# Online Gamers



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

This is for all online gamers to share information and exchange information. This thread is open to all game systems and PC games. All you need to do give your online info and you'll be added. (I'll be organizing this more and more as time progresses)

*Xbox Live:*
Silibus: BigBOS5
South Syde Fox: Abysal Warrior
Span Wolf: Span Wolf
Emerson: Nocturnefoxx
WolfeMasters: WolfeMasters
TheListener: The Ratling
Ripner: Ripner
Komamura: Komamura
Polarity: LoveHertz 
CommodoreKitty: LordofSkulls
Xendrax: Xendrax
Sarn Darkholm: Silverfangdarkk
Lekko: Lekko Foxmur
Moku: Ginxu
Deigo117: Omega Fox 117 
hkMolotov: hkMolotov 
DJDarkViper: DJDarkViper 
ligaa: pWEN
sneve: MurderousFrank
skulltoe: culmor30
NewfDraggie: NewfDraggie
Tigneon: Hyp3r 5n1p3r 
JAK3ST3RB: V JAK3ST3R B V
Xipoid: Meat Cyclone 
Alex Saab: GratefulCha0s
Vexer: FNBNxHelios
LupyFur: Flushpuppy 
Wolfkurt: wolfikurt2
Neybulot: OutwarLackey123
Shark_the_raptor: Sharktheraptor
SuperSwede88: SuperSwede88
Kittenadmin: Admin545 
Yaoi-Mikey: Lilith Boy 
TheComet: TheCometCE
Sneve:  Aris Redrain
LucidBlaze: Lucid Blaze
WILDWULF: WILDWULF
Beck: DogmaX9
 Electmeking: Elect Me King
Keybearer: Lerixr
Adrianfolf: AdrianLekach
lupinealchemist: lupinealchemist
Wolfmagik: Skydog Stlouis
Garrus: Fox McCloud 117

*Wii:*
_Wii Code:_
Silibus: 1709 3241 1717 2199
Yoshistar: 0538 9587 1594 4534
Cheesewulf: 2177 0118 3014 8810
Neybulot: 6923 1248 0624 6031
Half-Witted fur: 0587 8072 2448 7615
Keybearer: 7036 7249 4632 9400
Kolbo: 3225 8940 1432 9622
Fullmoonpsycho: 7239 9229 0256 7429

_Super Mario Strikers Charged:_
Cheesewulf: 1547 6552 9695 

_Mario Kart:_
Silibus: 2277 7217 8080
Yoshistar: 1118 2913 4429
Cheesewulf: 3737 9686 9479

_Super Smash Bros. Brawl:_
(See: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32967)
_
Bomberman Blast:
_Keybearer:  4124 8468 2565

_Guitar Hero 3:
_Keybearer: 0989 4099 3404

_Mario Strikers Charged:
_Keybearer:  3394 2178 6545

_NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams:
_Keybearer: 0345 1441 1500 

_Pokemon Battle Revolution:_
Keybearer: 1074 9256 1809

_Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City_:
Laze: 0890 7610 3732

_Bomberman (Wii ware):
_Fullmoonpsycho: 1161 4334 0244

_Guitar Hero: World Tour:_
Fullmoonpsycho: 4382 5408 8328

*Ds:*
_Advance Wars: DoR_
Silibus: 532 700 746 280
AlexX: 339 463 714 859
Perverted Impact: 481 164 762 775
KypDurron23: 098  929 475 752

_Megaman Starforce 2:_
Silibus: 214 898 478 209
Dragoon: 442 557 557 327

_Pokemon D/P:_
Yoshistar: 1375 4704 6911
AlexX: 3694 6697 5243
ChillCoyotl:1547 1695 3791
KypDurron23: 5370 1518 1600
Neybulot: 3651 7017 5270
 Keybearer: 2535 0142 5335 (Diamond) / 0001 4440 7552 (Pearl)
Kolbo: 0130 6102 5691

_Planet Puzzle League:_
Yoshistar: 390 958 326 790

_Mario Kart Ds:_
Yoshistar: 326 525 608 268
Emerson: 4982 7810 5961 
Cheesewulf: 5369 7768 7887
Keybearer:  4811 1238 2352 

_Star Fox Command:_
Emerson: 095 026 070 262
AlexX: 361 164 089 550
Cheesewulf: 739 497 564 933
Perverted impact: 170 592 289 713
ChillCoyotl: 229 484 051 563
Keybearer: 975 371 204 214 

_Marvel Trading Card Game:_
Emerson: 266 388 597 400

_Tetris Ds:_
Emerson: 0843 4950 5623

_Clubhouse Games:_
Emerson: 4940 2091 1729

_Castlevania PoR:_
Emerson: 317 914 906 225

_Final Fantasy III:_
Emerson: 266 372 149 257
Keybearer: 223 430 619 993 

_Animal Crossing WW:_
Yoshistar: 1590 2188 2520
Emerson: 2620 5969 0433
AlexX: 5154 5706 5213
Neybulot: 4123 7998 6957  
Keybearer: 2105 2952 0217

_Metriod Prime Hunters:_
Emerson: 5326 4349 6768
ChillCoyotl: 2706 6404 7351
Neybulot: 0473 1838 5186

_Diddy Kong racing Ds:_
Yoshistar: 210 595 751 316

_The Legend of Zelda, Ph:_
Yoshistar: 1289 7144 5568
Cheesewulf: 3909 5775 0955
KypDurron23: 4511 1583 6827
Keybearer:  2191 7100 0796 
Dragoon:  253 578 998 528
Kolbo: 5456 3730 9046


_Sonic Rush Adventure:
_Keybearer: 2835 7857 6962 

_FFCC Ring of Fates:
_ Keybearer: 1774 5312 0426 

*Ps3:*
Span Wolf: Span_Wolf
kapps: Kapus
Term_the_Shmuck: Schmuck88
Sukepanda: Sukepanda
Lekko: Lekko
ShagsterP: Nerfsniper
hkMolotov: hkMolotov 
DJDarkViper: DJDarkViper 
Landis: trapgunner
hypr: Hyprthecat
Kitomi: Ominess
Zarafar: DarkfireDesch
RouShu_wolf: VampireLupus 
Fable-Dragon: DarkfireDesch
Takum: Takumfox
Xaerun: Xaerun
Mr. Fox: General-jones 
Silver R. Wolfe: SilverRWolfe
Tigneon: Hyp3r_Act1v3 
flying_bailey1: Digi-Drachen
brownsquirrel: squirrelmaize
Zoopedia: Deinonut 
Half-witted fur: half-wited_z
Ethereal Dragon: Sp1r1tdrag0n92
Nekofox08: Nekofox08
Relliott: Relliott22
Shark_the_raptor: Sharktheraptor 
Faradin: Faradin2772 
Emberfur: EmberDragon
Grundmoon: grundmoon
OrpheusTelos: Shawn645
Adrianfolf: AdrianLekach
Kolbo: Kolbo
Laze: akerjlg

_Konami ID's:_
Nekofox08: Nekofox18

*Pc:*
_Steam:_
Half-witted fur: halfwittedfur 
Greyscale: mcninchr
Skittle: 01001100
Relliott: Relliott2273 (Aka Wolfy)
Neybulot: OutwarLackey123
Kesteh: Smee2u
CerberusWhitefur: Cerbie666
Emberfur: noonetmc
Gear the Wolf: Gear the Wolf
Xaerun: Xaerun
Mudjoe: joey233114
Electmeking: electmeking
Werevixen: Retjzkai
Corrupted: EmeraldBunny
Kajet: Kajet
Adrianfolf: Adrianfolf
mrredfox: callumtaylor1992
Attorney_at_Lawl: fngdarkferret 
Pitchblack: Dark Thoughts / Pitchblack 

_SL:_
Desume Crysis Kaiser: Deskais Spirt
Greyscale: Keita Fhang
Mr. Fox: Alexeo Twine
Neybulot: Timothy Soyer
CerberusWhitefur: Cerberus Watanabe
Emberfur: Ember Trilam
Gear the Wolf: Bryce Blitz
South Syde Fox: Sozen Braveheart
Sneve: Aris Braveheart
LucidBlaze: Bowshi Dumpling
Werevixen: Tani Greenwood / Retjzkai Petlyakov
Kajet:  Kajet Seifert
Adrianfolf: Adrian Lekach

_WoW:_
Cheesewulf: Forscherliga (Euro-server)
Ethereal Dragon: Brmadcat, Erathor [alliance]- Frostprophet [horde] (Terenas Server/USA) 
Mc_Jack: nagrand, AnÃºbÃ¬s 
Runner: Sirch [alliance] (Hellscream Server)
Eiraridu: Toranirov (Bladefist - US server)
Grand Hatter: Taw (Khaz Goroth)
Chomper: Llane (Horde side, Aherring); Uldaman (Horde side, Uoyetahi); Bonechewer (Allience side, Seveena); Durotan (Allience side, Tsul)
TheComet: Sybol (lvl 68 Tauren Feral Druid); ToXiC (Mid-Rate realm, private server)
Sneve: Sneve / Arisray / Cristal [Alliance] ; Zniv [Horde]  (Fernis server)
Corrupted: Elwenn - Balnazzar - EU
 Kajet: Kajet [Horde] (Mug thol server)
Attorney_at_Lawl:  Sebudai (Cenarion Circle US) [horde] tauren warrior
Fullmoonpsycho: Anub'arok Mauwdren [horde] 

_Maplestory:_
Vexer: Vexer2 
Eiraridu: Tonosair (Kradia server - global)

_Latale:_
Desume Crysis Kaiser: Haosena, Crysis

_Rumble fighter:_
Desume Crysis Kaiser: Haosena

_Combat Arms:_
Desume Crysis Kaiser: Deskais
Thebeast76: Mayhew
Kesteh: Flyingbox
OrpheusTelos: OrpheusTelos
--Guilmon--: Snowkit

_Air Rivals:_
Ethereal Dragon: Ether3al

_WCIII:_
Ethereal Dragon: Ether3al_Dragon (east or west US servers)
Electmeking: electmeking

_UT3 and UT2004:_
Ethereal Dragon: Ether3al_Dragon
Kesteh: Flyingbox

_War Rock:_
Thebeast76: pwn1n470r

_Guild Wars:_
Pwncakesfury: Catherina
CerberusWhitefur: Cerberus Watanabe
 Sernion: Ranger Sernion

_Warhammer:_
Pwncakesfury: Xenetian Heal Pants

_Wolf Team:_
Kesteh: Flyingbox

_Hellgate London:_
Kesteh: Flyingbox

_Neverwinter Nights:_
Kesteh: Flyingbox

_Xfire:_ 
Neybulot: AshTR
Corrupted:  emeraldexodus
mrredfox: callumtaylor

_CoX:_
Grand Hatter: Devastis (Defiant) (eu servers)

_Ragnorok:_
CerberusWhitefur: Cerbie (server Valkyrie)

_Rakion:_
Dragoon: Shruikun

_Continuum_:
TheComet: TheComet

_GunZ online:_ 
TheComet: TheComet

_Spore:_
TheComet: TheComet

_Gaia:_
TheComet: KitsuneRed

_FlashFlashRevolution_:
[Fox]: NFD

_Anarchy online_:
Werevixen: Vickson

_Project Torque_:
Werevixen: Werevixen
Adrianfolf: AdrianLekach

_FF XI:_
Kero: Kerokun (Carbuncle server)
Adrianfolf: Zeoma server Bahamut

_Secondhand Lands:
_Kajet: Kajet / Ark

_Everquest 1:
_Adrianfolf: Guilmon 

_Everquest 2:
_Adrianfolf: AdrianLekach

_Homeworld: 
_Pitchblack: Pitchblack
_
World in conflict:
_Pitchblack: -Pitchblack-


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2008)

Xbox live: Abysal Warrior


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 7, 2008)

Or alternatively post in the sticky up there, which is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Or alternatively post in the sticky up there, which is pretty much the same thing.


This is more organized, instead of flipping through millions of pages. Just look at the first.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> This is more organized, instead of flipping through millions of pages. Just look at the first.



Do you mean you'll be updating the first post with subsequently added details? Would've been helpful if you'd actually said that. If that's the case, then great. Bonus points if you put it in alphabetical order.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Do you mean you'll be updating the first post with subsequently added details? Would've been helpful if you'd actually said that. If that's the case, then great. Bonus points if you put it in alphabetical order.


Give me a little time and this thread will have all the information of the sticky one and will be more organized. I'll try my best to make everything as user-friendly as possible.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm on Xbox Live and Steam occasionally, but I don't play competitively anymore. More often than not, I'm just there for shenanigans.



(Glance left)


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

_*PC*_
*Latale*-Haosena, Crysis
*Rumble Fighter*- Haosena
*Combat Arms*-Deskais
*Second Life*- Deskais Spirt

once I get my Wii back I should know the friend codes for my two games.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 7, 2008)

PSN Deinonut =P


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are my *Nintendo DS* friend codes:

1.)  Pokemon Diamond
Name: LUCAS --  1375-4704-6911

2.)   Planet Puzzle League:  390958--326790

3.)   Mario Kart DS:  326525--608268

4.)   Animal Crossing: Wild World
Town:  Tazmily;  Name:  Kidany -- 1590-2188-2520

5.)   Diddy Kong Racing DS:  210595--751316

6.)   The Legend of Zelda, Phantom Hourglass:  1289-7144-5568

-------

And here are my *Wii* Codes:

Console:  0538-9587-1594-4534
Mario Kart Wii:  1118-2913-4429

My Brawl code is already on that one other page, so it's kinda pointless to post it here.  ^^;


----------



## Alex Saab (Oct 7, 2008)

GratefulCha0s


----------



## X (Oct 7, 2008)

Ps3: half-wited_z _*(team fortress 2)*_
Wii: (brawl friend code coming soon)
steam: halfwittedfur *(audiosurf)*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 7, 2008)

Wii-Code:
2177-0118-3014-8810
 
WoW:
Forscherliga (RP) - european server
playing a lvl70 draenei priest and a gnome warlock there
I'm playing Horde too, I don't have any preference of sides

Brawl:
see sig

Mario Kart Wii: 
see sig

Mario Strikers Charged Football:
see sig

Codes from Phantom Hourglass and Mario Kart DS are following, and some other games


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 7, 2008)

Steam: mcninchr
SL: Keita Fhang (never play)


----------



## Vexer (Oct 7, 2008)

XBL:FNBNxHelios(not on to often anymore cuz i got grounded XD)
Maplestory: Vexer2 (Duh!VVV)


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 7, 2008)

Ps3: General-jones
SL: Alexeo Twine


----------



## X (Oct 8, 2008)

if anyone plays tf2 on the ps3 please add me.


----------



## wolfikurt (Oct 8, 2008)

xbox live: wolfikurt2


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

Some of you are really creative with your names. ^_^b


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 9, 2008)

Where are all the PC gamers?

PS3 - Sp1r1tdrag0n92
PC...
WoW - Terenas Server (USA) 
          Characters: Brmadcat, Erathor (alliance)
                          Frostprophet (horde)
WCIII: Ether3al_Dragon (east or west US servers)
Air Rivals: Ether3al
UT3 and UT2004: Ether3al_Dragon


----------



## Mc_Jack (Oct 9, 2008)

im a wower =3 add me if u want. nagrand, AnÃºbÃ¬s


----------



## Skittle (Oct 9, 2008)

Steam: 01001100
Nickname being Skittle (L) FurFag

It's Skittle (L) FurFag instead of Skittle T. Furfag because 01001100 is L in binary.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

Ive added everyones name here to the list. All I need to to finish updating all the gamertags and friend codes from the sticky thread.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/402589/

Dated, but has pretty much anything not already on that list barring my Wii code, which is in another journal I made. It is 1449-8246-4265-0060.


----------



## runner (Oct 10, 2008)

WoW -server (hellscream)
name (sirch) im alliance


Dawn of war soulstorm
Ultra_terminator


----------



## relliott (Oct 11, 2008)

Ps3 = Relliott22
Steam= Relliott2273 (nicknamed Wolfy)

Let me know that your from FA or I won't add you...

I got a second life now to so if ya want you can add that to ^_^

Second Life = Krane Zapatero

Oh yeah I forgot.. Ps3 games = Cod4 and Gta iv 

Steam games = Counter-Strike: source


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 12, 2008)

http://ashtr.oxyhost.com/accounts.txt (Same link as in my siggy.)

I really need to add in my DS friend codes.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> http://ashtr.oxyhost.com/accounts.txt (Same link as in my siggy.)
> 
> I really need to add in my DS friend codes.


XD Lots of accounts, this may take a bit.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> XD Lots of accounts, this may take a bit.



Don't worry, they aren't all gaming.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact, if you want to try RoR again. Im game. Just let me know if your wifi is working.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

My god, My wifi is working now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> My god, My wifi is working now


Want to play?


----------



## moogle (Oct 12, 2008)

my brawl code be 2879-1111-5261, name is moogl


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Want to play?


yes


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> yes


Sweet, im on now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

Your pretty good, Silly Bus


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

Who won? And what kind of COs are you guys using?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

Go away, You monster


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

That was fun ^__^ Lets do it again later~


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Go away, You monster


I lose on random Wifi all the time. I'm not THAT good.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

I've lost to AlexX in every match I fought him in.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

Really I don't care if I win or lose, as long I'm getting better at the game. Other then that your just bugging me wannna play SF DS with meh now y/n?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

SF?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 12, 2008)

SF= Star Fox Command


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)

;_; I dont have it anymore. I have Megaman Star force 2, Advance wars: DoR, and Sonic Chronicles.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 12, 2008)

Xbox LIVE: Sharktheraptor

PS Network: Sharktheraptor (I think, I'll check later)

Wii: Hell if I know.

Note: I'm not online a lot.


----------



## Seas (Oct 13, 2008)

I would now say I'm on Steam with this same name, but it would be of no use as I got banned , along with a friend, for playing online from lan. So we had the same IP which steam interpreted as "IP-hack" ...I don't even know what the hell is an ip-hack...
(of course, sending multiple emails asking them to explain this, we received no useful answer...)


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 13, 2008)

Xbox Live: SuperSwede88


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 13, 2008)

too bad Mario Slam Basketball has no WiFi function :<

I'll ad some of my DS-Codes now:

StarFox Command: 739-497-564-933
Mario Kart DS: 536-977-687-887
Zelda PH: 3909-5775-0955

and where the hell can I see my Pokemon FC?... or register others?
and what's RoR?


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> and where the hell can I see my Pokemon FC?... or register others?


Did you get the Pal Pad yet from the Pokemon Center basement?  Everything you need to know is in there.  ^^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 13, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Did you get the Pal Pad yet from the Pokemon Center basement?  Everything you need to know is in there.  ^^;


the lady in the basement says on the first floor I can register friend codes... but I'm too dumb for that <_<

where can I find that adressbook?


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> the lady in the basement says on the first floor I can register friend codes... but I'm too dumb for that <_<
> 
> where can I find that adressbook?


Hmm... the Pal Pad is on your Key Items list.

Normally you get it from the center lady in the basement on your first visit.  I don't know any other way, if there is one.  ^^'


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ;_; I dont have it anymore. I have Megaman Star force 2, Advance wars: DoR, and Sonic Chronicles.


Oh, I was talking to AlexX. Is that all your wifi DS games? 


Cheesewulf said:


> and what's RoR?


Do you mean DoR?, if so it means Advance Wars: *D*ays *O*f *R*uin


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh, I was talking to AlexX. Is that all your wifi DS games?


Yep I trade in games alot. AlexX's friend code should be on the first page.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone up for a match in advance wars: days of ruin?


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 13, 2008)

War Rock: pwn1n470r
Combat Arms: Mayhew
Call of Duty 4: the_schniz
Star Wars Battlefront 2: pwn1n470r


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 13, 2008)

*Sigh* I would think WCIII and WoW would have more people up. I played CA for the longest time and even had an awesome clan going - then I realized there's so many aimbotters (and found the exact aimbot everyone was using!) so it stopped being fun for me...


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> *Sigh* I would think WCIII and WoW would have more people up. I played CA for the longest time and even had an awesome clan going - then I realized there's so many aimbotters (and found the exact aimbot everyone was using!) so it stopped being fun for me...



Try setting up clan matches with an easy to remember password so no one from outside your clan can use aimbots.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 13, 2008)

We would do it with other clans, though...

Everyone else [in my former clan] is obsessed with WAR and Dead Space now anyway. They're idiots. XD


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> We would do it with other clans, though...
> 
> Everyone else [in my former clan] is obsessed with WAR and Dead Space now anyway. They're idiots. XD



I'd join it (your clan) if every online game I use on my computer wasn't Vista-retardant.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> War Rock: pwn1n470r
> Combat Arms: Mayhew
> Call of Duty 4: the_schniz
> Star Wars Battlefront 2: pwn1n470r


What systems are those for?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 16, 2008)

PS3 is Nekofox08

I know... it's always teh same x3

also sillybus: you should add Konami ID's. they're seperate from PS3 ID's for some reason 0_o

mine is... Nekofox18


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What systems are those for?


WarRock and Combat Arms are PC


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Oct 17, 2008)

Steam - (Grr..., gonna have to check on this, will post once I get home)
Warhammer - Catherina (Ulthuan (US Destruction))
Guild Wars - Xenetian Heal Pants
Wii - (Check when i get home)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

Please dont mistake this for bumping. I just finished updating the first page. Everything everyone has posted is on the first page now.

With the exception of thebeast76's: Call of duty 4 and battlefront 2 (Because I dont know which platform it is on.)


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 20, 2008)

*    , *


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> *PC:*
> Combat Arms: Flyingbox
> WolfTeam: Flyingbox
> Neverwinter Nights: Flyingbox
> ...


OH SHI, they finish WolfTeam >.> *goes to get it*


----------



## Asmiro (Oct 20, 2008)

PC:
WoW: Server-Thrall, Character: Mirosu, Miros, ArcticStep
WC3: Crawlis, US-East.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2008)

So yeah AlexX, I added you in DoR


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 20, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> OH SHI, they finish WolfTeam >.> *goes to get it*



Lal it's been out. Since LAST October.
Don't go to rooms of 16. Bad idea, lol p2p.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> Lal it's been out. Since LAST October.
> Don't go to rooms of 16. Bad idea, lol p2p.


I forgot mkay >.> anyway 
WolfTeam: DeskCry


----------



## Bambi (Oct 20, 2008)

Silibus, add mine for XBox Live!

Gamertag is Brigadier Bambi


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll update the first page in a bit. AlexX when will you be able to play DoR again?


----------



## AlexX (Oct 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll update the first page in a bit. AlexX when will you be able to play DoR again?


Hopefully in a couple weeks. Why? Make an exciting new map to play on? I'm personally trying to make a Cave story-based one... Though maybe I'll have better luck trying making it in Age of Wonders: Shadow Magic's map maker, instead.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Hopefully in a couple weeks. Why? Make an exciting new map to play on? I'm personally trying to make a Cave story-based one... Though maybe I'll have better luck trying making it in Age of Wonders: Shadow Magic's map maker, instead.


Yep, im getting better too. My rank has increased online. Still W tank corps.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yep, im getting better too. My rank has increased online. Still W tank corps.


Hopefully AoW:SM is helping my skills... Phobius isn't giving me a single turn to breathe in the campaign, so hopefully I'm learning to move things along faster (that's always been a flaw of mine...).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> So yeah AlexX, I added you in DoR


):


----------



## feilen (Oct 20, 2008)

Add me on SL and Xfire


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

feilen said:


> Add me on SL and Xfire


Is it the same as your screenname here?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2008)

170592289713- for starfox


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 21, 2008)

Now I'm on Call of Duty: United Offensive
"yourself"


----------



## Faradin (Oct 25, 2008)

Faradin2772 for PS3 network.
CoD4, GTA4 and UT3. Hit me up, bitches. :T


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 25, 2008)

My Xbox Live GT is Admin545 :3


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Oct 26, 2008)

WoW : Toranirov (Bladefist - US server)
MapleStory : Tonosair (Kradia server - global)


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 26, 2008)

Wait a sec...Didn't you have Xfire on there? What happened to that?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Wait a sec...Didn't you have Xfire on there? What happened to that?


Sorry, I fixed it. 

And finally updated everyone's sceennames.


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 28, 2008)

Hm...I see NeoSteam as a possible game. Positive/negative part about it, the NA version is empty due to lack of advertising. I see this as good. More room and less idiots (usually)
Though...One account is limited to one faction once you make a character. If others play the game, I'll be willing to toss my name(s) out.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey everyone. I renewed my xboxlive account. I'll be playing Call of duty 4 and Halo 3. Feel free to invite me or challenge me.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 30, 2008)

WoW - Taw (Khaz Goroth)
CoX (eu servers) - Devastis (Defiant)


----------



## AlexX (Oct 30, 2008)

I head home this weekend, guys. I also managed to beat Sonic Chronicles, so I shouldn't have anything distracting me from my tactical prowress while I play any of you.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I head home this weekend, guys. I also managed to beat Sonic Chronicles, so I shouldn't have anything distracting me from my tactical prowress while I play any of you.


Sweet, I look forward to beating you finally in DoR.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sweet, I look forward to beating you finally in DoR.


According to my game's record you've beaten me twice already.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> According to my game's record you've beaten me twice already.


Most likely because you got disconnect. You're are an excellent strategist. But Im heading to bed now. This will be my last post for tonight. Good night~


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 30, 2008)

Steam: Cerbie666
Guild Wars: Cerberus Watanabe
Second Life: Cerberus Watanabe
Ragnarok Online: server Valkyrie: Cerbie


----------



## Chomper (Oct 30, 2008)

At the moment i've got 4 servers on wow i play on:

Llane- Horde side, Aherring
Uldaman- Horde side, Uoyetahi
Bonechewer- Allience side, Seveena
Durotan- Allience side, Tsul


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Ps3 - grundmoon


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

Everything has been updated.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm at home now, so should anyone want to take me on in anything Wifi it should be possible, now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm at home now, so should anyone want to take me on in anything Wifi it should be possible, now.


Perfect, IM me when you want to play something.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 1, 2008)

I can probably do it right now, but I probably won't be experimenting with new COs too much... I think I'm more or less set on the one I'm going to be using to command my army at this point.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay, I realize this is a double-post, but I find it very sad people tend to surrender a lot during random Wifi matches if the map we get has a weather affect and I'm playing Penny...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 2, 2008)

Metroid Prime Hunters - 2706 6404 7351 (No one plays this game ;_; )

Starfox Command - 229 484 051 563

Pokemon (Diamond) - 1547 1695 3791, I'm a pretty cocky asshole at this game, so I encourage people to challenge me.

I do not advocate Mario Kart DS. :|


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

We didnt get to play anything this weekend AlexX. Sorry, it has kinda been hectic here since Halloween.


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Steam: Gear the Wolf
SL: Bryce Blitz

And any chance you can add Final Fantasy 11? online across PC, PS2 and Xbox360
Im Gearwolf, on the Titan server


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 3, 2008)

PC:
Rakion (global)-  Shruikun
(rakion comes from same people who created wolf team)


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey add my SL on there man, its Sozen Braveheart. I just started on there so I don't have anything as of yet, infact I haven't even customized my avatar...I just don't know how to do it so if you can send some help to a fellow fur please send me a message k.


----------



## OrpheusTelos (Nov 4, 2008)

My PSN is Shawn645
My Combat Arms username is OrpheusTelos


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey man, sign me up for Steam too. Thanks for sticking me into PSN, though!
Steam - Xaerun


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 6, 2008)

Updated


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 6, 2008)

I play Xbox Live alot if that "counts" for being an online gamer.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Nov 6, 2008)

PC:
Perfect World, Heaven's Tear server
Tiber_Septim, lvl. 29 Barbarian;
Corravyn, lvl 22 BladeMaster

DS: 
Zelda PH: 4511-1583-6827

Advance Wars DoR: 0989-2947-5752

Pokemon Diamond: 5370-1518-1600


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 6, 2008)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> I play Xbox Live alot if that "counts" for being an online gamer.


It does :-D


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It does :-D


 
Wooooooooo!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 6, 2008)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> Wooooooooo!


Whats your gamertag?


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Whats your gamertag?


 
It's Lilith Boy right now. ^_^


----------



## TheComet (Nov 8, 2008)

XBoxLive: TheCometCE

WoW: "Sybol" lvl 68 Tauren Feral Druid - ToXiC-WoW Mid-Rate realm (private server)
Continuum: TheComet
GunZ Online: TheComet
Spore: TheComet
GaiaOnline: KitsuneRed (rarely go there anymore)


----------



## [Fox] (Nov 11, 2008)

This site I'm on, FlashFlashRevolution, it's basically DDR for the computer, except you use the arrow keys.  It has a forum like FA, more in-depth profiles, Video Chat, and other things.  On there my username is *NFD*.


----------



## sneve (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh? i didn`t notice my Xbox tag was there too, heh! though this should be the correct and updated info ^^;

Xbox L: Aris Redrain
WoW: (Fenris) -Alliance: Sneve / Arisray / Cristal . 
                    - Horde: Zniv 
Second Life: Aris Braveheart


----------



## thebeast76 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hit me up on Call of Duty: United Offensive for the PC, betches.
I'm named yourself


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 13, 2008)

Ever quest

Mainly Vanguard, have taken a 6  month break wont be back until Jan. 09 Under this name


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 13, 2008)

Xbox Live: Lucid Blaze
I'll have to wait til I get my Wii back before I post my FC.
I have too many DS games. I'll just challenge people seperately. o.o
SL is Bowshi Dumpling.
I also play FF11 and a few other online games, but I'll have to post the details to those once I get decent broadband back, cos I think the accounts might have expired.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. The first page has been updated.


----------



## X (Nov 14, 2008)

just a question: how the hell do i access my pal pad on Pokemon diamond/pearl?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 19, 2008)

Does FA have a rule on Private servers, cause I play PSOBB on one


----------



## Beck (Nov 19, 2008)

XBOX Live = DogmaX9


----------



## X (Nov 29, 2008)

just an update here: i just purchased the orange box on steam. so i will be on tf2.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 4, 2008)

Steam ID - electmeking
surprise.
TF2 and L4D.

WC III - electmeking
Dota Dota Dota, since pre v6.0

XBox Live - Elect Me King
spaces this time, I know, tricky.
Halo 3, Rockband perhaps

Ill post my unnecessarily long Wii ID # when I remember to give a damn,
for some SSBB.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 4, 2008)

PC: Combat Arms- Snowkit


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 5, 2008)

Quick thing. Now that connection cards work again on OCW...

Here's where my Metroid Prime Hunters, Animal Crossing: Wild World, PokÃ©mon Diamond, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, and Mario Kart Wii codes are.

http://oneclickwifi.net/cards/card.php?id=347


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 5, 2008)

Steam: [FOR]Retjzkai
SecondLife: Tani Greenwood/Retjzkai Petlyakov
Anarchy Online: Vickson
Project Torque: Werevixen


----------



## Corrupted (Dec 12, 2008)

*PC:
XFire:*  emeraldexodus

*Steam:* EmeraldBunny

*World of Warcraft:* Elwenn - Balnazzar - EU


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. All updates have been added.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine
Deskais


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 13, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine
> Deskais


That is a PC game correct?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> That is a PC game correct?


yes =3 and 

Guild Leader of Reingeki of Shinjuki Babel


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2008)

Private servers...I'd make an exception for PSO/BB because it was abandoned. If it's a "live" game then advertising private servers isn't wise.


----------



## Kero (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought PSOBB was taken down.  D:

Final Fantasy XI:
Carbuncle server
Kerokun


----------



## X (Dec 23, 2008)

Wii message number:

  0587 8072 2448 7615


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 23, 2008)

Updated. :3


----------



## Kajet (Dec 23, 2008)

Steam: Kajet
SL: Kajet Seifert
WoW: Mug thol server: Kajet (horde)
Secondhand Lands: Kajet, Ark

Maybe more... but I forget


----------



## Keybearer (Dec 23, 2008)

*Xbox Live*
Gamertag - Lerixr
Guitar Hero World Tour (as of Christmas Day)
Devil May Cry 4

*Wii*
Wii Code - 7036-7249-4632-9400
Bomberman Blast - 4124-8468-2565
Guitar Hero 3 - 098940993404
Mario Kart Wii - 4897-6073-6939
Mario Strikers Charged - 339421-786545
NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams - 0345-1441-1500 
Pokemon Battle Revolution - 1074-9256-1809
Super Smash Bros Brawl - 1204-0668-6613

*DS*
Animal Crossing: Wild World - 2105-2952-0217 
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates - 1774-5312-0426 
Final Fantasy III - 223430-619993 
Mario Kart DS - 481112-382352 
PokÃ©mon Diamond - 2535-0142-5335 
PokÃ©mon Pearl - 0001-4440-7552 
Sonic Rush Adventure - 283578-576962 
Star Fox: Command - 975-371-204-214 
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass - 2191-7100-0796 

Tell me if you're going to add me on any of these =3


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 23, 2008)

PS3:AdrianLekach
Games for Windows/Xbox Live:AdrianLekach(My SL name follows me. Its easy to remember X3)
Steam:Adrianfolf
SL:Adrian Lekach
Konami ID:Zeoma
FFXI:Zeoma server Bahamut
Project Torque:AdrianLekach
Everquest 1:Guilmon (May change it sometime)Server:The Nameless
Everquest 2:AdrianLekach Server:Nektulos
Shin Megami Tensei:Imagine Zeoma
UT 3:Adrian Lekach


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Might I suggest this gets sticked?


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 29, 2008)

Megaman Starforce 2- Zerker x Saurian: 442-557-557-327
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass: 253-578-998-528

And I'll add all my wii code stuffs as soon as I can. xP
Also feel free to add me if you want! Just let me know please. ^V^ *and p.s. Silibus, may i be brothers w/you on megaman?*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 29, 2008)

XBL: lupinealchemist

I've sent shouts to everyone else already.


----------



## Kolbo (Dec 30, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> just a question: how the hell do i access my pal pad on Pokemon diamond/pearl?


It's in the key items slot in your bag.


*Wii:*

Wii Code: 3225-8940-1432-8622
SSBB: 4081-5210-6813

*DS:*

Pokemon D/P: 0130-6102-5691
Legend of Zelda PH: 5456-3730-9046

*PS3:*

Kolbo: Kolbo

*PC:*

WoW: Isnâ€™t up and running yet.


----------



## Laze (Dec 30, 2008)

Currently I've gone all multiplayer crazy for LittleBigPlanet and MotorStorm 2: Pacific Rift, so if anyone is up for a game:

*PS3:* akerjlg


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 30, 2008)

No RuneFags? What a shammmme


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 30, 2008)

All updated.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 30, 2008)

pc xfire: callumtaylor
pc steam: callumtaylor1992


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 30, 2008)

Adrianfolf said:


> Might I suggest this gets sticked?


It doesnt matter as long as it is useful.


Dragoon said:


> Silibus, may i be brothers w/you on megaman?*


I would gladly be brothers with you but I cannot connect my DS to wifi for some reason.


----------



## Laze (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll have to dig out all my Wii codes and post them up soon - I've actually neglected playing the poor thing, shame really as MK Wii was actually pretty fun online.


----------



## Kolbo (Dec 30, 2008)

> *Pokemon D/P:*
> Yoshistar: 1375 4704 6911
> AlexX: 3694 6697 5243
> ChillCoyotl:1547 1695 3791
> ...



Anyone up for some pokemon diamond?


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 30, 2008)

^I would, but my DS is defective right now... so I can't play DS games.  x__x


----------



## Kolbo (Dec 31, 2008)

Is there anyone i could chat/trade/battle with on pokemon diamond?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 31, 2008)

Xbox live : thedragon777
Steam : Killeur

In game name: [FSU] Ï‰Ïƒâ„“Î½Ñ”Å¡Å¡ÏƒÏ…â„“z


----------



## Kolbo (Dec 31, 2008)

*WoW:*
Kolbo: Mareo (Quel' dorei)/Anaia (The Scryers)


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 31, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It doesnt matter as long as it is useful.
> 
> I would gladly be brothers with you but I cannot connect my DS to wifi for some reason.


 

Dang. Any chance its the internet itself? Might have a lock on it or somethin. (mine needed a WEP key) Iunno. Btw just as a side not what are you on there? Mine might be a lil obivious....I'm a saurian xP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 1, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Dang. Any chance its the internet itself? Might have a lock on it or somethin. (mine needed a WEP key) Iunno. Btw just as a side not what are you on there? Mine might be a lil obivious....I'm a saurian xP


Ninja here.


I'll update the first page later. Im beat.


----------



## wolfmagik (Jan 1, 2009)

I want in! go ahead and add me: XBL: Skydog Stlouis


----------



## Laze (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't we have any _Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City_ players?

Either way, if anybody fancied the add:

0890-7610-3732


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone here have Call Of Duty: World At War?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

Steam: fngdarkferret (play Left4Dead and CoD4 for the most part, but also have CS:S and TF2)
WoW: Sebudai, Cenarion Circle US, horde, tauren warrior


----------



## Science Fox (Jan 5, 2009)

Are there no Everquest 2 players, or did I miss it?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Science Fox said:


> Are there no Everquest 2 players, or did I miss it?


You missed


----------



## Sernion (Jan 6, 2009)

Didn't notice there was a Guild Wars section.. Sign me in!

Guild Wars: Ranger Sernion


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 10, 2009)

Wii Friend code ~ 7239-9229-0256-7429
Bomber man wii ware ~ 1161-4334-0244
Guitar Hero: World Tour ~ 4382-5408-8328
Super Smash Bros Brawl ~ 4468-4308-2582

*Edit* WoW ~ (horde) Anub'arok Mauwdren


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 10, 2009)

PC;

Steam: Usually Dark Thoughts, sometimes Pitchblack
Homeworld 2: pitchblack
World in Conflict: -pitchblack-


----------



## Garrus (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't remember if I've posted mine or not but mine's 
XBOX LIVE - Fox McCloud 117


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 10, 2009)

Updated. Probably for the last time for a while. If someone could please take over the thread (Preferably someone who is frequent visitor and contributor to FAF). Either ask a MOD for control over this thread, or create a new one (Copying the first page of information).


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 10, 2009)

pitchblack said:


> PC;
> 
> Steam: Usually Dark Thoughts, sometimes Pitchblack
> Homeworld 2: pitchblack
> World in Conflict: -pitchblack-



Crazy mofuggin spycrab.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 11, 2009)

PC:Garry's Mod:_ Office Pimp
_Call of Duty: UO: *pending...
*Star Wars Battlefront II: _pwn1n470r
_Combat Arms: _Mayhew
_War Rock:_ pwn1n470r, thebeast76
_
AIM Usernames: _gatchaman05, MattiasCat, RoboMattias_


----------



## xakmf (Jan 11, 2009)

Xfire: mouse991
Battlefield 2: mouse_991  play this server often  http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/209.160.59.172:16567/
Xbox gamer tag: xakmf


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 11, 2009)

Sry Bomber man (wii ware) is really Bomber man Blast i dint know what it was called at the time.


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

just bumpin this awesome thread....should be stickied lol *pokes* ...least imo. I'll have to dig out my wii codes....been so tied up with midterm tests i havent been able to.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jan 15, 2009)

Forget it.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 4, 2009)

Bomberman Blast         1548 0299 4034
DRmario RX                 1328 5362 1503

This thread really should get stickied...


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Feb 26, 2009)

PS3 : xXSinaXx


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2009)

PC:
EVE Online: Josh Prakston

Flyff: BakaYaro


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 4, 2009)

PC:
Steam: southtownjr2

=D


----------



## xiath (Mar 4, 2009)

WoW- Nightbear (61 night elf Balance druid) [server Hakkar]


----------



## FrostByte421 (Mar 4, 2009)

Xbox gamer tag: Frostbyte421

Ps Network tag: Frostbyte421


----------



## Lulian (Mar 4, 2009)

Xfire: daceh
Nickname (for Xfire): Lulian


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 5, 2009)

This should be sticky'd
_See sig for info._


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 5, 2009)

Everquest 1 and 2  Jagdwolf  & Awolfin (almost never play anymore)
Vanguard SoH    Jagdwolf and Awolfin  (will start playing again when my house is done)


----------



## Fengathor (Mar 12, 2009)

Phantasy Star Online pc v.2 R1000 and Fengathor
Xfire Fengathor
Wolf team fengathor
Dungeon Runners Rawrblargenspra
Asda Story Rawrblargenspra
Gang Garrison 2 Fengathor (www.ganggarrison.com)


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 18, 2009)

Well first off, my XBL GT is CrispSkittlez

I play single player stuff most of the time, but bug me enough I'll be up for L4D, CoD4, and Halo 3.


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

You should grab all the Steam names from here:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=41496

You might need to wait a bit for it to be updated as there are about 3 people on the end of the thread who haven't been entered yet...

Battlefield 2 - Cobraunik97


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 18, 2009)

Get Runescape on there.
RSN: Rang3t0mag3


----------



## Enigmaticat (May 20, 2009)

Wow. I didnt realize this thread was still alive. 

Thank you all for keeping it up. I will update it as soon as I can.


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 20, 2009)

:3 Cool ty


----------

